# Custom Grandstand (Deimos Designs), Seated Crowds



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, with ratty Aurora grandstands going for $30, maybe this isn't as bad as it sounds.
*Custom Grandstand and Pits*









But then, you'd have to shell out another hundred bucks for seated figures to fill it. Hmmm. Looks like the same figures even cheaper here, but the paint jobs look unpleasantly reminiscent of the Pink-and-Mint gang from Everyday Goodz.

-- D


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's very nice, but I'd like around 10 feet worth of it, and at the asking price ... ouch, not gonna happen.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

It is something to behold in and of itself. I also like the looks of the judges tower they have available.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I could build something similar for about half that. Looks like parts of it are injection molded or vacuformed, very nice but IMHO, not worth the money.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are you gonna put that on your door track?


----------

